#  Krankenpflege >   Verbesserung der Pflegesituation von pflegenden Angehör >

## VanessaSig

Hallo liebe pflegende Angehörige,   
ich heiße Vanessa Sigwarth und binPsychologiestudentin der Universität Klagenfurt. Im Rahmen meinerDiplomarbeit strebe ich an, die Pflegebedingungen realistischdarzustellen, um diese möglichst noch verbessern zu können, bzw.auf Missstände hinzuweisen. Das betrifft viele Bereiche, u.a. auchden Finanziellen.   
Hierzu habe ich eine Studie entwickelt,bei der ich insgesamt 100 Personen brauche, die diese beantworten.Ich wäre über jeden einzelnen Teilnehmer sehr dankbar undglücklich. Wichtige Voraussetzungen:   
1) die Pflege muss noch aktuell sein(also nicht zurückliegend!),   
2) Die Hauptpflegeperson füllt dieFragebögen aus   
3) die Pflege findet (hauptsächlich)zu Hause statt.   
So, anbei nun also der Link zur Studie:   https://wwwu.edu.uni-klu.ac.at/limes...=58942&lang=de  
Sehr würde ich mich über euerEngagement freuen!
Und ich stehe natürlichselbstverständlich für Rückfragen sehr gern zur Verfügung.    
Viele Grüße
Vanessa

----------


## Limericks

Ich fülle den mal aus, habe 1 Jahr lang meine Großtante gepflegt....

----------

